# CPU Kühler Ram Problem?



## gecco (23. März 2011)

*CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Tower aufbauen(Sockel 1155)mit
Asus P8P67 DeLuxe
Intel 2600K
Corsair Vengeance 2x4Gb 1866Mhz(Bauhöhe 5.2 cm)

Ich hätte gern eine Turmkühler a la 
*Noctua NH-D14*

oder 
*Noctua NH-C14*

das Problem ist das die Ram Kühler zu hoch sind!
Soll ich einen anderen Turmkühler oder andere Ram verwenden die keine so hohen Kühler draufhaben!
Oder soll ich eine wasserlösung nehmen dann hätte ich das Problem nicht a la 
*Corsair Hydro H70*

Welchen sehr guten Ram gibt es der unter die Nocthuas passt oder einen anderen Turmkühler der auf dem Niveau ist und die Vengeance unterbringen kann.
Allerdings macht es keinen Sinn wenn ich die Ram ausbauen will das ich dén Turmkühler abbauen muss!Danke 
Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich wirklich dankbar


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Die Rams passen garantiert nicht unter die Turmkühler!
Aber was willst du überhaupt mit dem System machen, wo ich deine Konfig sehe?


----------



## kress (23. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Warum nimmst du nich andere Rams statt nen anderen Kühler?
Die "Kühlung" ist eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## gecco (23. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Oder soll ich die Corsair Dominator nehmen,und die Kühler abschrauben beim Vengeance geht das leider nicht?
Welche wären was wie gesagt:2x4 Gb 1600 bzw 1866Mhz? Der auch Intel-XMP-Profil besitzen!

Beim Nocthua C 14 hätte ich 38mm frei und beim D 14 44mm!

Compatibilitätsliste für D 14 DDR 3 Ram
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Was willst du mit dem Teil machen?
Man braucht selten einen 2600k und auch DDR3-1600!
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GVP38GB1600C9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-10-10-24 (DDR3-1600) (E30133A) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GB38GB1600C9QC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## kress (23. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Ob die Dominator's oder die Venegances, beide sind zu hoch und das ist unnötig.
Nimm dir doch schlichten Ram ohne Kühlfinnen oder Verkleidung, die tuns genauso.


----------



## bloodhound01 (23. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Teil machen?
> Man braucht selten einen 2600k und auch DDR3-1600!



Was man braucht und was man will sind immer 2 sachen^^


----------



## gecco (25. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

So,Problem gelöst.
Corsair Vengeance und Corsair H 70.


----------



## kornkola (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

Also Mädels,

ich habe ebenfalls den Corsair Vengeance Ram drinne und stand auch vor dem Problem den nicht unter den Kühler zu bringen. Aber eine fette Wasserpumpenzange hat das Problem schnell gelöst. Ich hab die Kühlrippen des Rams abgerissen und gut war. Im übrigen habe ich mir das dann mal genauer angeschaut mit dem Ram und den Kühlrippen. Das ist der totale Schwachsinn! Die haben mehr oder weniger wärmeleitendes doppelseitiges Klebeband für die Befestigung der "Kühlrippen" verwendet. Schade um das Geld und um die Rohstoffe die verschwendet werden um so ne ******** an nen Ram zu bauen.

Also für alle die das selbe Problem haben und eventuell Teile gekauft haben die jetzt nicht zusammenpassen aber keine Lust haben etwas umzuruaschen:

Kühlrippen vom Ram vorsichtig abmachen (Flachzange oder Wasserpumpenzange verwenden) und gut ist  ! Die Kühlrippen braucht niemand und sie sind eher isolierend statt kühlend!

Grüssle

Kornkola


----------



## gecco (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler Ram Problem?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...8-gibyte-kit-mit-grossem-oc-potenzial.html#a3

Betrachtet man die Vengeance-Speicherriegel fällt einem sofort der große  Heatspreader ins Auge. Dieser soll dafür sorgen, die Abwärme der  Speicherchips aufzunehmen und an die Umgebung weiterzuleiten. Da das  Speicherkit ab Werk nur mit einer Spannung von 1,5 Volt arbeitet, sind  die Heatspreader etwas überflüssig, da sich die Speicherchips kaum  erwärmen. Erst bei höherer Spannung (z.B. 1,6 Volt) und Overclocking  machen die Heatspreader Sinn, da sich die Speicherriegel minimal  erwärmen. Der Heatspreader deckt das ganze Speichermodul ab und lässt  das grüne PCB im eingebauten Zustand komplett verschwinden. Damit der  Kühlkörper die Abwärme der Speicherchips effektiver an die Umgebung  abgeben kann, spendiert Corsair dem Kühler „Schlaufen“. Durch die  Schlaufen kommt, wenn ein entsprechender Luftstrom vorhanden ist,  Frischluft direkte an die Speicherchips.
Mit einer Höhe von 5,2cm sind die Speichermodule aus der Vengeance-Serie  nicht gerade klein. Vor dem Kauf sollte daher geprüft werden, ob die  restlichen Komponenten zum Speicher kompatibel sind. Besonders bei  wuchtigen CPU-Kühlern kann es hier zu Problemen führen. Damit die  Vengeance-Module nicht zu langweilig aussehen, beklebt sie Corsair mit  einem Sticker in Mesh-Gitter-Optik. Zusätzlich ist auf dem Sticker der  „Vengeance“-Schriftzug zu sehen. Dank des gelben Kontrasts wird dieser  besonders hervorgehoben. Der Aufkleber auf der Rückseite der  Speichermodule enthält die Spezifikationen des Speicherkits.

Runterreißen finde ich heftig,dann hätten es XMS auch getan!


----------

